# Christmas Countdown!



## PaJami (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello, and happy Thanksgiving everyone! As some of you TBT veterans probably know, I tend to do something Christmas-oriented on the forums starting Thanksgiving. Two years ago, it was a countdown filled with music and discussions to psych everybody up for the holidays. Last year, it was weekly contests filled with prizes and good times! This year, I'm going back to my roots and having another countdown! So, for those of you who weren't here two years ago, every day (unless I get lazy and skip a day ) I will update this thread with a number showing how many days left until Christmas, a Christmas song to get you all in the spirit, and a discussion question. Check back daily to keep the conversation going and let's get PSYCHED for Christmas 2011 
PS: You all get a bonus this year! Along with this countdown, I am also having another event - Not So Secret Santa. Check it out here!


Spoiler: Archive



Here are the first few days of the archive


Spoiler: 12/9



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*





[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]How many more days of school do you have until break?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/10



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Have any Christmas concerts coming up?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/11



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What's your favorite Christmas movie?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/12



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




Ahh the nostalgia...
[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]How do you celebrate Christmas?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/13



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Have you gotten a snow day yet?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/14



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Have any last minute tests before Christmas break?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/15



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Have any last minute Christmas shopping to do?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/16



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What do you eat for a Christmas meal?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/17



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What's your favorite TV show Christmas special?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/18



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Are you suffering near-Christmas anxiety?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/19



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What are you doing for your last days of school before Christmas break?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/20



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What's your favorite ornament?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/21



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Is it better to give or to receive?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/22



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]How many Christmases do you celebrate?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/23



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What are your plans for Christmas Eve?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/24



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]You stoked for tomorrow???[/size]





*[size=+3]Days left --- 0!!![/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Get any good gifts?[/size]


----------



## Callie (Nov 24, 2011)

To contribute to the Christmassness, here's a nonstop Christmas radio!
http://www.iheart.com/#/live/2501/


----------



## SockHead (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm Atheist


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I'm Atheist


I'm atheist too but it doesn't mean you can't celebrate Christmas. For my family it's just a time of the year to spend time with family and have an excuse to listen to silly holiday songs. I don't need religion to sit around a tree and spend time with family.  Not trying to incite an argument just offering another point of view.


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2011)

Time to start listening to Christmas music!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 24, 2011)

Justin said:


> I'm atheist too but it doesn't mean you can't celebrate Christmas. For my family it's just a time of the year to spend time with family and have an excuse to listen to silly holiday songs. I don't need religion to sit around a tree and spend time with family.  Not trying to incite an argument just offering another point of view.



Oh no it's cool, I do the exact same thing.


----------



## PaJami (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, welcome to day two of the countdown! Everyday I'll post the new day's information as well as archiving the day before's. I'll try to post everyday to keep this thread alive and let you know today's information has been posted  So yeah, scroll up, read the question, listen to the music, and discuss


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 25, 2011)

Perfect song for today:


----------



## PaJami (Nov 26, 2011)

Day three! Check the first post for today's song and question


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 26, 2011)

We don't have Black Friday in the UK....


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 26, 2011)

More looking forward to Cyber Monday considering I can actually participate with that in the UK.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 26, 2011)

I did some black friday shopping...actually I mostly was the guard for all the stuff my family snagged. I'm looking forward to Cyber Monday, no crowds to fight!


----------



## Elliot (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't wait for christmas. Radios have continuous christmas music now :3


----------



## PaJami (Nov 30, 2011)

My apologies for being lazy and skipping the past few days ;_; I'll start it up again in full swing tomorrow since tomorrow marks the beginning of December! Keep me motivated by discussing and keeping the thread alive ;D


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you guys hope to get this christmas?

I don't want a lot for Christmas, there is just one thing I need... I don't care about the presents, underneath the Christmas tree
I just want it for my own, more than you could ever know.
Make my wish come true...All I want for Christmas is:

My Family
Happiness 
and a Nook lol


----------



## Callie (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know what I want...my mom told me to ask for a lot of clothes, but no one wants just clothes on christmas. Except for people truly in need of them.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 1, 2011)

25 days of Christmas on ABC Family starts tomorrow. I'm excited.


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2011)

I never got an advent calendar. I was annoyed, I went out and bought one today


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 1, 2011)

December 1st has arrived!


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm Atheist but I still love Christmas I don't know why.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 1, 2011)

Ryusaki said:


> I'm Atheist but I still love Christmas I don't know why.



You make it sound like you're a minority. You're not.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 1, 2011)

Alright, happy December to you all and, as I promised, I'm going to revive the countdown today! Check the first post for the new song and such, and the discussion question of the day is: Have you gotten an advent calendar yet? I did. Mine has chocolate each day 8D


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 1, 2011)

No, I haven't received an advent calendar of my own  Stopped doing that when I was around 11 or so, I miss it


----------



## PaJami (Dec 2, 2011)

23 days left! Today's discussion question is... What's your favorite Christmas song? Mine would be... Hm... I've always liked Jingle Bells a lot!


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 2, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> You make it sound like you're a minority. You're not.


I didn't mean to make sound like I'm a minority.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 3, 2011)

22 days left! Today's question is... Have you gotten any snow yet? We just got our first "real" snow today... As in the kind that doesn't just barely cover the ground then go away in the morning


----------



## SockHead (Dec 3, 2011)

PaJami said:


> 22 days left! Today's question is... Have you gotten any snow yet? We just got our first "real" snow today... As in the kind that doesn't just barely cover the ground then go away in the morning



Live in Florida, but we did get weather in the high 40's this past week.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 3, 2011)

Haven't gotten any snow this year so far...in fact, I heard a lawn mower yesterday!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 3, 2011)

No snow yet. Just frost, and rain.

Supposed to snow tuesday though, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Callie (Dec 3, 2011)

We got snow a few days before halloween, but it didn't really count. So no real snow yet, although I hope we get some soon.


----------



## Josh (Dec 4, 2011)

Snow this week hopefully  I hate playing with friends in the snow cause my hands freeze in like 30 minutes. But this may be a great christmas, My cousins and grandmother from Nigeria are coming and my games room in my garage is complete. Also my dads getting me surprise present ^_^


----------



## Mollehmew (Dec 4, 2011)

We don't get snow in Texas. I wish we did. :| When we do we only get about an inch. But last year it snowed the day before my birthday, so that was a happy day.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 4, 2011)

Woo! Good discussion yesterday, let's keep that up 8D So 21 days left as of today... And the question is... What do you want for Christmas? Unlike Mariah Carey (song of the day), I am rather greedy ;_; I'm asking for a bunch of video games and some nerdy stuff from ThinkGeek.


----------



## Callie (Dec 4, 2011)

My parents keep asking me but I have no idea. Most of the games I'd want come out next year, and I can't think of much else I'd want. Ideas? :|


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Some of the ThinkGeek stuff is expensive, but I'd want some of it lol I dont really want much for christmas, I hardly ever know "what I want"


----------



## PaJami (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/e71c/?pfm=homepage_Featured_3_e71c Expensive? Yes... Awesome? TOTALLY!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 4, 2011)

AMG I love it! "I don't hate you" makes me cry a little inside.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 4, 2011)

Kaiaa said:


> AMG I love it! "I don't hate you" makes me cry a little inside.


"I'm different..." ;_; Anyway, back on topic!


----------



## Callie (Dec 4, 2011)

I saw a sleeping bag that makes it look like a shark is eating you. I wanted it until I saw it cost 200 dollars... ;_;


----------



## MasterC (Dec 4, 2011)

I so want these:

http://bit.ly/u796X3

http://bit.ly/ndQHmC


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 4, 2011)

I want to be the very best, like no one ever was.


But I think I'd enjoy some clothes, I really need a new jacket and some jeans.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 5, 2011)

20 days left! Today, I want to know what the best Christmas gift you've received was. I would have to say my PS3.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm probably more festive and happy, waiting for christmas than i have ever before.. i don't know why


----------



## MasterC (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the best Christmas gift I got was Wii Party,I usually get a game console on my birthday or if I can afford it, so I would've said my Wii if I did get it on Christmas.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 5, 2011)

My best christmas gift was the ring my bf got me a few years ago.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 6, 2011)

19 days left! Woo, that number looks so small, doesn't it? Today's question... Opposite of yesterday, what's the best gift you've ever GIVEN/good gift you'll be giving this year? I'm thinking about buying my crush a picture frame and putting a picture of the two of us as kids with our arms around each other inside it  How about you?


----------



## Josh (Dec 6, 2011)

Wii, or Ps2 Games, Got like 10 

EDIT: For yesterday.

Also, Only like cheap perfume when I was younger, Going to give something creative for them this year probably.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 6, 2011)

An iGhost is pretty much the best gift I've given.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 6, 2011)

Best gift I've ever given? Hmmm....I make a lot of hand made or food related things because they feel special, I think the best gift I've given was a cake haha


----------



## Callie (Dec 6, 2011)

I just learned today that "trimming the christmas tree" means decorating it with ornaments. I thought people kept getting ridiculous trees that needed physical trimming DX

I are smart.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 7, 2011)

18 more days! Today's question... What's your FAVORITE part about Christmas? Mine has to be just the environment. Everyone's really happy, the family is all together, we eat well, have fun... I dunno, it's just great!


----------



## Krael42 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Christmas songs and Christmas shows and movies.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 7, 2011)

Being around my family and the decorations.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 7, 2011)

the snow ^.^ its amazing


----------



## Static (Dec 7, 2011)

PaJami said:


> 18 more days! Today's question... What's your FAVORITE part about Christmas? Mine has to be just the environment. Everyone's really happy, the family is all together, we eat well, have fun... I dunno, it's just great!



I agree with you ^∀^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 7, 2011)

I enjoy being around my family and watching the old christmas movies. The food too, the food is very good.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 8, 2011)

17 days left! Today, we have a less fun topic. As many of you know, with Winter, cold and flu tends to come. So my question of the day, any of you been victims of the cold this winter? I stayed home sick with a bad cold/fever, etc. today. Sucks, but meh. Not the worst thing ever!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 8, 2011)

I was sick a few weeks ago, hope you get well soon


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 8, 2011)

I had the flu a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Callie (Dec 8, 2011)

I think maybe one day, I'm not sure though. I remember missing school but I don't remember feeling sick


----------



## PaJami (Dec 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> I think maybe one day, I'm not sure though. I remember missing school but I don't remember feeling sick


Somebody had better call Gilligan because it looks like we have a Skipper here! HAH! ...Yeah, bad joke I know. Anyway I feel better today, so looks like I "get" to go back to school  Today's stuff coming up after school.
PS: Don't forget to check out the Not So Secret Santa... Only a week to sign up!


----------



## PaJami (Dec 9, 2011)

Sixteen days left! Today's question... how many more days of school do you have until Christmas break? I have... 7 1/2 days left  And I guess it's technically a bit less because I get to miss half of a day on Wednesday


----------



## Krael42 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have 9 school days left 'til Christmas break


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 9, 2011)

I get out whenever I want, I just have to complete my finals for college. If I'd stay until classes for everyone end though I'd have 6 more days


----------



## Callie (Dec 9, 2011)

I get out in 6 and a half more days, so excited!


----------



## PaJami (Dec 10, 2011)

Fifteen days left! Today's questions... Have any Christmas concerts coming up for school or whatnot? I have a Christmas concert at the school Thursday, band and choir.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 10, 2011)

I went to a Christmas concert on December 1st. It was pretty good. My sister and some friends were in it, so I supported them.  Oh, and I have 4 (Maybe 3) days of school left hehe


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2011)

On friday my school's Candle Lighting Ceremony is going to happen. What happens is there is a giant menorah-esque thing in the middle of the gym, and a boy and a girl from each grade (grades 1-12) lights a candle. Then a few of the administrators light candles. And then we hear some speeches, look at it, and go home at 12:00


----------



## PaJami (Dec 11, 2011)

Fourteen days left! Today's question... What's your favorite Christmas movie? Mine would have to be... Hm. I dunno, I guess the Grinch has always been one I liked


----------



## SockHead (Dec 11, 2011)

Favorite Christmas movie? Hmm.. Maybe Home Alone 2? That movie was so fun to watch as a kid.


----------



## Justin (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah for me definitely Home Alone 1 and 2.


----------



## MasterC (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to watch a Mickey Mouse version of the Christmas carol and other Mickey mouse christmas movies when I was little.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 12, 2011)

14 days left! The question for today... How do you celebrate Christmas? On Christmas day, my mom's side of the family comes up, after we open gifts early in the morning, and we eat, open gifts, hang out, and have a great, relaxing day


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 12, 2011)

This year we are doing christmas on the 23rd so that the kids can be with the family (they go to their moms that week). We open presents and eat a surf and turf dinner and spend lots of time together =D


----------



## Static (Dec 12, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Fifteen days left! Today's questions... Have any Christmas concerts coming up for school or whatnot? I have a Christmas concert at the school Thursday, band and choir.



Yeah i had a Band Concert last Thursday.


----------



## Static (Dec 12, 2011)

I like A LOT of Chirstmas movies. I like Polar Express, Drank & Josh Merry Christmas, All of the Mickey Mouse Christmas movies, etc.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a pretty large family, so we all go to my grandparent's house for Christmas every year.
We eat, open gifts, and pretty much just spend the rest of the time talking or watching Christmas movies/shows on tv.


----------



## Josh (Dec 13, 2011)

Wake up, Pray, Open Presents, Play with them, Family comes, Play with them, Eat big meal, Everyone leaves, Play with whatever I got till 2 am.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 13, 2011)

12 days left  Gee these questions are starting to get harder and harder to come up with! Well, let's see... Had any snow days from school yet? We haven't, which is really surprising for us. Not to mention we have hardly any snow on the ground as of now ;-;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 13, 2011)

No snow here either surprisingly. Living up in the mountains you'd think it would have snowed by now.


----------



## Callie (Dec 13, 2011)

No snow as of yet, except the day before halloween, but it didn't stick or anything :/


----------



## Static (Dec 14, 2011)

We do not get snow here. We only get snow on mountains, and the snow on mountains only come every few years.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry I'm a bit late today... Been busy! Anywho, let's try to think of a question today... Got any last minute tests going on at your school? We have at a maximum three tests (Algebra, World Geography, Science) before the end of the year... Might be less, I dunno


----------



## Static (Dec 15, 2011)

I had 2 math tests in the past 2 periods. 1 was for quarter 1 and it was a pre test, the one we did yesterday was the real one, it was easy ^^


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 15, 2011)

Ugh just got done with college finals for political science, Education 101, and music app.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

Pre-Cal Final and Journalism Final (not worried about it at all) finals tomorrow. Already took out the difficult ones yesterday (English, Spanish, History). Not too confident about the Spanish final, though. The worst was Anatomy and Physiology. I need at least an 85 on that test to make a 90 as my semester grade.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 15, 2011)

Took my only final on Tuesday, so I'm already on break!


----------



## PaJami (Dec 15, 2011)

10 days until Christmas  Today's question.. Do you have any last minute Christmas shopping to do? We're probably going Saturday to finish up some stuff


----------



## Static (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, we are probably going to shop on saturday or next saturday. （・ω･｀）


----------



## SockHead (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, I do. This is kind of the first time I'm going out and getting gifts for Christmas by myself. It's a pretty rad feeling haha


----------



## AndyB (Dec 16, 2011)

I have one more thing to get and I'll get that once I've been paid on the 22nd.


----------



## Josh (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, Dad is coming tonight and tomorrow him and my sister need to buy christmas food & decorations, Last year, My parents came the day before christmas eve, Pretty crap christmas.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, I have a couple of more things I need to get. Low budget though, almost broke.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 16, 2011)

9 days left! Today's question... What do you eat for a Christmas meal? We usually do nearly the exact same thing as Thanksgiving.. Turkey, ham, bread, etc etc.


----------



## Callie (Dec 16, 2011)

We make a nice meal (different every year) and eat it on christmas eve because no one feels like cooking on christmas day.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 16, 2011)

We make steak, crab legs and shrimp!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2011)

I wish I could spend Christmas dinner with Kaiaa and her family, sounds amazing. *drools*

But my family usually has just about the same as thanksgiving, turkey, chicken, dressing, vegetables, ham.
except on christmas we have more desserts and sweet things.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol yeah my family gets tired of having the same old same old twice in a row, so we do a regular thanksgiving then an even more amazing christmas! Oh, and today was our annual cookie/candy making day. We made oreo balls, chocolate covered pretzels, cookies, peanut brittle, fudge, and indoor smores! All that good fatty christmas stuff lol


----------



## Callie (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaiaa said:


> Lol yeah my family gets tired of having the same old same old twice in a row, so we do a regular thanksgiving then an even more amazing christmas! Oh, and today was our annual cookie/candy making day. We made oreo balls, chocolate covered pretzels, cookies, peanut brittle, fudge, and indoor smores! All that good fatty christmas stuff lol



Adopt me? That sounds so amazing...
And what exactly is an oreo ball?


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 17, 2011)

I have to watch the movie "Elf" I think it's the perfect Christmas movie.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

My christmas time shopping ran late.
I just got my tree up and decorated last week.
The presents are all bought and wrapped.
Now it's time to relax for abit before the big day.
I can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## PaJami (Dec 17, 2011)

8 days left! Hm, what shall we talk about today... Well, related to the favorite movie question, do you have a favorite Christmas themed TV special? I've always loved the Spongebob Christmas special 


Sadface. You can only have 40 images/movies in one post. Since I've exceeded that limit... I'll put the first few days of the archive in this post.


Spoiler: Archive






Spoiler: 11/24



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*





[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Since it's Thanksgiving... What's your favorite Thanksgiving food?[/size]





Spoiler: 11/25



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Today's Black Friday! What are you guys doing for the occasion? I'm staying at home, we're setting up the Christmas tree, and we'll do some online shopping [/size]





Spoiler: 11/26



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Well since we didn't get any conversation yesterday, did you do any Black Friday shopping?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/1








[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




Had to do it 8D
[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Have you guys started an advent calendar yet?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/2



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What's your favorite Christmas song?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/3



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Have you gotten any snow yet?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/4



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What do you want for Christmas?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/5



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




Ding fries are done, ding fries are done~~ ...Oh wait.
[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What's the best Christmas gift you've ever received?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/6



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What's the best Christmas gift you've ever given/will give this year?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/7



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]What's your favorite part about Christmas?[/size]





Spoiler: 12/8



*[size=+3]Days left[/size]*




[size=+3]*Song of the day[/size]*




[size=+3]*Question of the day[/size]*
[size=+2]Any of you fall victim to a winter ailment? Common cold, flu, etc.[/size]


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2011)

PaJami said:


> 8 days left! Hm, what shall we talk about today... Well, related to the favorite movie question, do you have a favorite Christmas themed TV special? I've always loved the Spongebob Christmas special



Dude the Spongebob Christmas Special is so awesome. I also like That 70's Show and The Office's Christmas specials.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry for being late today, I've been kinda busy, as usually. Okay, so, one week (7 days) until Christmas! Today's question... Are you suffering near-Christmas-anxiety? I get it every once in awhile, thinking about the gifts, the family, the meal... But then I remember all I have going on between now and then, and it tends to calm me down  How about you?


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 18, 2011)

Callie said:


> Adopt me? That sounds so amazing...
> And what exactly is an oreo ball?



le gasp

An oreo ball is...well its easier to explain how its made, you may get the visual better. Take some oreos, crush them up really really well (i used a food processer), mix in some cream cheese until its all mixed very well, then roll the mixture into some balls and dip them in chocolate that hardens! Let dry and eat!


----------



## Static (Dec 19, 2011)

I like having this one meal we had once, we had a cooking stove (it's not that big) we put in the middle, the we had a bunch of food like meat and vegetetables and we cook it, then when it's done we eat them with rice, and we can put more until we get full, run out of food.

(this was the one from the one a few days ago)


----------



## Static (Dec 19, 2011)

(This is the one from today)
Not really. I don't think about that kinda stuff.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 19, 2011)

Six days left! Question of the day... For those of you who still have school, what do you tend to do for your last days? Minus one test tomorrow, most of the classes are just messing around or finishing up some assignments. Wednesday, we're having a party in Spanish and English, and tomorrow we're having a party in our homeroom class


----------



## PaJami (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry to double post D: Five days left! Geez, time flies! Well today's question... Hm, let's see. What's the coolest ornament you own? One of my favorites is a Star Trek one. I dunno really what it is, but since I was a kid and didn't even know what Star Trek was, I loved that ornament


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 20, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Six days left! Question of the day... For those of you who still have school, what do you tend to do for your last days? Minus one test tomorrow, most of the classes are just messing around or finishing up some assignments. Wednesday, we're having a party in Spanish and English, and tomorrow we're having a party in our homeroom class



We have no rotary on friday, but yeah i end school on friday and return jan 9

we had a volleyball game today with the girls and boys team vs police and students

and a fundraiser for a food drive with cops
me and my friend were carrying boxes full of expired noodles a class donated, and her box broke and noodles went everywhere
right infront of my crush ;W;


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ornaments? Well, not really.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 20, 2011)

My coolest ornament...hmmm my owl ornament, its made of natural things found in the woods and looks really cute.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaiaa said:


> My coolest ornament...hmmm my owl ornament, its made of natural things found in the woods and looks really cute.



Don't all things made of wood come from... y'know, wood?


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 21, 2011)

@Jas0n

Kaiaa said natural things from the _woods _(the place).


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 21, 2011)

acrules11 said:


> @Jas0n
> 
> Kaiaa said natural things from the _woods _(the place).



Yes but, all wood is natural and all of it comes from the _woods_. It's not like we have unnatural wood that's made in a factory or s/t.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 21, 2011)

My favorite ornament is a plush stitch one wearing an orange scarf and green christmas hat.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 21, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Yes but, all wood is natural and all of it comes from the _woods_. It's not like we have unnatural wood that's made in a factory or s/t.



>.> its made of acorns and pine cones, seeds essentially. Obviously they are natural, I just thought mine was cool because it wasn't processed in a factory, its hand made.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaiaa said:


> >.> its made of acorns and pine cones, seeds essentially. Obviously they are natural, I just thought mine was cool because it wasn't processed in a factory, its hand made.



orite, dat makes more sense.


----------



## DMattox16 (Dec 21, 2011)

4 more days until I finally get a 3ds!


----------



## DMattox16 (Dec 21, 2011)

Double post, sorry guys.


----------



## Josh (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't you guys love it when an old member who was decent before comes back and tries to troll and ****, It's so funny!


----------



## DMattox16 (Dec 21, 2011)

Josh said:


> Don't you guys love it when an old member who was decent before comes back and tries to troll and ****, It's so funny!



You're not talking about me are you?


----------



## PaJami (Dec 21, 2011)

Four days left. Today's question... Is it better to give, or to receive. For me, it's close. I love them both, but it's almost more exciting to think about their reaction when they open the gift than getting your own. I dunno.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Give.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 22, 2011)

All my shopping was done December 10th!
Wrapping is almost all done!
Tree has been up and decorated for 2 weeks!


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2011)

DMattox16 said:


> You're not talking about me are you?


Not at all, Sorry if it sounded like I did , Also @PaJami: To give.


----------



## fitzy (Dec 22, 2011)

I like giving. Taking it since I'm male is painful so i rather giving it


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 22, 2011)

Its always better to give! It doesn't matter how much was spent on the gift either. This year we were informed of a special kid and his sister who lived with their grandma. They weren't going to have Christmas this year because they had hardly any money, so my grandparents and bf's mom and friend took it upon themselves to help give them a fantastic Christmas. I wrapped the presents, and I can say, they will be having one great Christmas this year


----------



## SockHead (Dec 22, 2011)

It used to be all about receiving for me in the past. But this year I couldn't care less. So I'm giving a lot more, and receiving a lot less this time around.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 22, 2011)

Someone needs to give for you to get. Someone needs to get what you give them. 

I don't know where I'm going with this... Giving is much more fun then getting something that you asked for and knew you were going to get.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 22, 2011)

3 days left  Today's question.. How many Christmas celebrations do you have? Like do you have different celebrations with different families? We just have one; most of our family comes on Christmas day


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2011)

Two Days Left! 
I'm kind of excited. Not really for me, but I finally went Christmas shopping. My dad, refused to take my offer up on the computer, but my sister and I did manage to sneak out of the house today for an hour while everyone was asleep. Got some pretty good deals from Target.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 23, 2011)

As Bacon Boy said, only two days left  Today is a day I like to call Christmas Eve Eve  Today's question... What are your plans for Christmas Eve tomorrow? We're going to a Christmas party at my grandma's nursing home, then church in the evening 
PS: Opened my first gift tonight... My brother and I decided to exchange early, and he bought me the board game Stratego 
PSS: I use too many smiles...


----------



## Sable (Dec 23, 2011)

OMG!!! I'm doing exactly the same thing!  I'm going to my Grandma's house then going to look at the Christmas lights at church!!  What a small world  !!  (I know I twisted it a little but still !! )


----------



## Static (Dec 23, 2011)

We are going to clean the house and make cookies. But i think the person who eats the cookies is my dad because he has to work from 8pm-4am so the cookies are gone before we wake up. Also we go last minute Christmas shopping incase we wanna buy stuff for other people or family members.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2011)

My parents invited another family over. Of course, we're going to be cooking all day and I have to run out and get chocolate cheesecake. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and then snow a little on Christmas Eve Night.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Eve everybody! If you haven't already, check out my TBT Extravaganza thread:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?60549-Christmas-Eve-Extravaganza..-or-something.


----------



## Callie (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas eve everybody! And happy 5th night of Hannukah!

My family likes to make a nice meal on Christmas Eve because no one feels like cooking or going out on Christmas. And today I have a lot of last minute Christmas gifts to make, and I still have to make cards! I'm gonna be helping my mom cook a lot, and we're going to make cookies. My brother's doing the 24 hour stream, so he won't be home for a while. And when he is I'm sure he'll just pass out. Which gives me plenty of time to work on his gift I suppose. I was up till like 9am watching him, so I'm pretty tired myself. But maybe I'll fall asleep easier tonight!


----------



## PaJami (Dec 24, 2011)

Quit beating me, guys ;_; Haha, Merry Christmas Eve! That means one day left 8D Today's question... ARE YOU STOKED FOR TOMORROW?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 24, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2011)

I have no idea what I'm eating tomorrow.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 24, 2011)

Tomorrow is going to be awesome. My family just got into town and I'm spending it with them tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 24, 2011)

It's officially Christmas in the UK. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yay! It's Christmas in Australia. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Keenan (Dec 24, 2011)

acrules11 said:


> Yay! It's Christmas in Australia. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!



merry christmas to thoese who are celebrating it now! As for me, it's still christmas eve, my family is looking at christmas lights. I am looking forward to tomorrow, but not because I'm getting gifts, I am more excited to see my parents and sister open the gifts I made them!


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 25, 2011)

I just give my family cards. Oh well. My sister doesn't give me anything.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 25, 2011)

Well the day has finally come  Merry Christmas to everybody! Today's questions... Get any good loot? I got a few video games and a portal 2 plush turret


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 25, 2011)

I got what i wanted ^O^ (i truly was surprised, because my dad told me they were sold out) 

but i was happy to see everyone else open their gifts

I got , chocolate, earrings, perfume, a stuffed animal, a cute calendar, clothes, a belt from my friends ,money and a Bamboo graphic tablet from my parents.

I gave clothes, chocolate, cards and some other stuff ^^


----------



## Static (Dec 25, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> I got what i wanted ^O^ (i truly was surprised, because my dad told me they were sold out)
> 
> but i was happy to see everyone else open their gifts
> 
> ...



O_O That happened to me too! I got what I wanted and my dad said they were sold out!

I got, Nintendo 3DS, clone, stuffed animal, jar (long story), and Baldeez.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry  Christmas everyone!
I got a yoga mat, slippers, clothes, boots, a bed spread, perfume, and a bracelet hehe oh and a gift card to Chik-fil-a<3
Hope everyone has a great day!

(Also I'm jealous of your portal 2 plush turret, PaJami, I want one now)


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got my Christmas present early. I only really got one present, but I'm happy with it!


----------

